# Bearbeiten von Java-Applets?



## MMX (5. Juni 2001)

Ich habe hier ein Java-Applet, eine sogenannte *.class-Datei und die möchte ich nun bearbeiten.
Das ist gar nicht so einfach, mit einem Compiler habe ich es immerhin geschafft,
daraus eine *.java-Datei zu machen, aber irgendwie reicht das noch nicht so ganz.
Wie stelle ich es nun am besten an, das Teil zu bearbeiten und wieder als funzende *.class-Datei abzuspeichern?

MMX


----------



## alki (6. Juni 2001)

Da eine .class-Datei eine bereits in Bytecode übersetzte Datei ist, ist ein Rückumwandeln in Sourcecode nicht möglich.

Gruss
Alki


----------

